# Transfert musique iPad vers MacBook



## EOB (13 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Pouvez-vous me dire comment transférer la musique de mon iPad (v1) sur mon MacBook?

J'ai essayé de syncroniser ou d'importer les achats mais cela ne foncitonne pas. 

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (13 Avril 2011)

Mauvaise news, Ca ne fonctionne pas dans ce sens... Tu synchronises ta bibliothèque du MacBook vers l'ordinateur... Seul exception: tes achats sur l'iPhone seront transfèrés sur l'ordinateur via iTune a la synchro... Mais impossible par exemple sur un nouveau mac ou sur celui d'un ami de lui transférer ta bibliothèque... C'est fait pour éviter le piratage, et le fait que l'on se transfère nos morceaux...

On est pour ou contre, je ne juge pas, je te donne juste l'info et le pourquoi...

En jailbreakant par contre, au une idée...

Mais je crois (meme sans jailbreak) Ue certains soft de synchro alternatifs a iTune doivent pouvoir le faire... Mais Ca n'a rien d'officiel...


----------

